

QuadraClicks Mouse? - quadraclicks
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-quadraclicks-mouse/x/3701565
This is a really good product, how come no one thought of it earlier?
======
quadraclicks
The mouse is the workhorse of any type of computational work or gaming. It’s
the interaction fulcrum, dictating dynamics of 90% of modern computer
operations. The problem with modern mouses is that it can only do so much, not
in terms of software, but its hardware designs. A "sophisticated" mouse today
aside from the left and right click has between 5-25 added buttons. Some has
even gone as far as adding the entire keyboard on their sides where your
thumb, ring-finger, and pinkie are supposed to be resting in position and
holding for control.

------
quadraclicks
Big companies would tell you their products are superior and try to sell you
on the limited options they can supply... But, they're wrong! They've created
a problem more than they have tried to come up with a solution. The problem
every professional designer, architect, engineer, and gamer faces today is
simplifying software barriers, and avoid complicated gears.

My Solution? Build a better mouse, and you can work at the speed you can
click. And that is the idea of QuadraClicks. See one of my earliest concept
drawings below:

------
quadraclicks
As you press down on the QuadraClicks, both left and right, they work the same
way as any ordinary mouse. Yet, when you lift a finger, whether left or right,
you'll have the option to trigger other pre-configured commands & hot-keys.

QuadraClicks is designed for real time interactive maneuvers, with highly
effective clicking, and multiple configuration options. The idea is to
drastically improve the efficiency of work, and play.

------
quadraclicks
QuadraClicks has multiple dynamics built in: UpClick- Why not use the
returning click, in synchronization with the downClick? Easy to use- All
QuadraClicks needs is steering- two arms manage the clicks both ways. It’s
intuitive/reflexive usage. This is just steer and click. Eliminates/minimizes
wasteful, annoying keyboard work which makes for horrible for work and gaming
experiences.

------
quadraclicks
Enabling Up-Clicking Actions & Click-Binding simple executions. Preset your
hot-key UpClicks for gamers, architect, advanced designers, and engineers!

